# Suche sehr dringend Siemens 6ES7136-6DB00-0CA0



## OMAG (23 November 2021)

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich bin auf der Suche nach folgenden Bauteilen, damit wir unsere Anlagen komplettieren und testen können:

1 x Eaton – 278852
6 x Eaton – 192394
1 x Eaton – 278853
1 x Rittal – SV.9340.220
4 x Siemens - 6ES7136-6DB00-0CA0

Hat jemand noch eine Idee, wen ich ansprechen kann ? Es ist einfach nur noch "ätzend" Teile derzeit zu beschaffen ... 

Ich sag schon einmal Danke für evtl. Feedback. 

Anke


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 November 2021)

Ich habe jetzt nicht alle Artikel nachgeschaut aber die Rittal SV... sollte doch z.B. schon mal lieferbar sein.
Sonepar hat z.B. 40 auf Lager:


Einfach mal bei verschiedenen Großhändlern schauen.


----------

